
E-reader has more size, flexibility - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/01/05/BUGD1BDGOP.DTL
======
csmeder
photos: <http://www.skiff.com/skiff-reader_photos.html>

specs: <http://www.skiff.com/skiff-reader_tech-specs.html>

